# Ambi Mag Release



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I have a G21SF and love it. I am a lefty and the ambi mag release is great for me.

I am told the rest of the Glock line MAY have this feature as an option.

WHEN? ANY IDEAS?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

MAN WITH A GUN said:


> I have a G21SF and love it. I am a lefty and the ambi mag release is great for me.
> 
> I am told the rest of the Glock line MAY have this feature as an option.
> 
> ...


You could email Glock and ask them, though they may not be forthcoming about an answer. Many people have observed that lefties can work a "right handed" mag release better than a righty, by using the index finger rather than the thumb.

I haven't handled the new Glock (been deployed since it came out), but I don't generally care for ambi mag releases. They are prone to accidentally jettisoning the mag when carried, since the mag release is no longer protected by the body.

But I am a righty. :mrgreen:


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Good idea.

I have done the left hand drop for many years and it is not a deal breaker with me.

Thanks again and be careful out there!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, so then there should be a recall on old frames and magazines.


----------

